# Trailtouren Achertal, Hornisgrinde gesucht



## trailerjo (21. September 2012)

Guten Tach,

wir (2 Biker aus Hessen/Nähe Marburg) sind vom 2. bis 7. Oktober 2012 in Ottenhöfen um im Schwarzwald ein paar zünftige Singletrails zu fahren. So ne Aktion haben wir letztes Jahr schon mal gemacht, anhand der Tourenkarte der "MTB-Arena Hornisgrinde-Ortenau". Das waren aber leider leider fast nur Forstpisten, deswegen meine Frage: Gibt es in dieser Gegend lohnenswerte, lange Singletrails (wenn ja, wo??) oder müssen wir wieder nur Forstwege leiern? Bei uns fahren wir Forstpisten hoch und flowige Trails runter, sowas stell ich mir vor!
Vielen Dank und Gruß aus dem Hinterland
Trailerjo

PS.: Zu unserem Profil: Bikes Specialized Stumpi und Ghost AMR Plus, ausserdem sind wir einigermaßen ortskundig, da unsere Frauen aus der Gegend stammen und wir öfter da sind.


----------



## Ribiker (22. September 2012)

Hallo, 
was Trails angeht solltet ihr euch klar in Richtung Oberkirch orientieren, das heißt genau genommen die Gegend um Schwend, Schauenburg, Ringelbacher Kreutz, Kutzenstein, auch der Bike Parcour in Haslach könnte interessant sein, da gibt es Singeltrails ohne Ende, allerdings oft gut versteckt und man muß sie finden, besonders klasse sind die Trails von der Schwend Richtung Oberkirch hinunter, da ist alles kreuz und quer mit Trails durchzogen, auch so ne art  inoffizielle Downhillstrecke ! Aber wie gesagt vieles ist gut versteckt man muß suchen und die Augen auf ! Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (24. September 2012)

Ich habe dir was per PN geschrieben, da wir unsere Trails, auch wegen der 2m Problematik, nicht gerne posten. Bitte fahre die Highlights nicht gerade am Sonn- oder Feiertag. 

Es gibt da auch problematische Strecken in der Region
http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=645

ciao heiko


----------



## trailerjo (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

erst schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos. Das mit der 2m Regel ist uns bewußt, wir kämpfen ja gerade in Hessen auch mit ähnlichen Problemen.

Gerade am Feiertag wollten wir auch eher was anderes machen.

Gibt es für Renchtal/Oberkirch empfehlenswerte Karten, aus denen man son paar feine Sachen herauslesen kann?

Odes sollten wir besser eine halbe Stunde Fahrt in Kauf nehmen und um Offenburg/Kinzigtal biken? Wo ist übrigens die ehemalige CC-Weltcup Strecke zu finden?

Gruß


----------



## ciao heiko (24. September 2012)

Empfehlenswert sind die Karten des Schwarzwaldvereines.

z.B. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Hornisgrinde-Wanderkarte-Acher-Lauf-Sasbachtal/dp/3890217494/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b/279-2604480-1347950"]Hornisgrinde Wanderkarte 1 : 30 000: Acher-,Lauf-,Sasbachtal: Amazon.de: [/ame]

oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/LGL-Wander-Renchtal-touristischen-Informationen/dp/3890217362/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b"]LGL BW 35 000 Wander Renchtal - Ortenau: : Amazon.de: )[/ame]

Den da stehen auch die Wegweisernamen mit drin und sie sind aktueller als die anderen Hersteller. Das Kartenbild empfinde ich allerding nicht so schön wie bei Kompass oder Atlasco. Insbesondere das Forstwege nur als dünne Linie und nicht als Doppellinie aufgeführt sind, ist verwirrend. Trails sind gestrichelt. Markierte Wanderwege eingefärbt. 

Extra in das Kinzigtal würde ich nicht fahren. Im gesamten mittleren Schwarzwald wechseln sich Forstwege und Trails ab. Einen so langen Trail das er eine Anfahrt lohnen würde findest du nur im Raum Freiburg oder gegenüber in den Vogesen.

Je nachdem wie weit Ihr radeln wollt gibt es noch diese Webseite mit Strecken. http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Kategorie:Singletrack


Die Weltcup CC Strecke beginnt am Sportplatz in Offenburg- Rammersweier. Nach dem Rennen wird sie allerdings gesperrt. Ich weiss nicht, ob man darauf fahren kann oder ob alles blockiert ist. 

ciao heiko


----------



## trailerjo (26. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen, da ist sicher was gutes dabei. Ne halbe Stunde Fahrt mit dem Auto nehmen wir gern in Kauf für eine schöne Trailtour .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. September 2012)

Mir fällt noch von Sand aus der Westweg runter nach Forbach ein. Das ist aber schon am Rad eures Einzugsgebiets - ob da ne halbe Stunde Anfahrt ausreicht, bezweifle ich.


----------



## trailerjo (28. September 2012)

Google Maps sagt ab Ottenhöfen 28 Minuten.
Das hört sich gut an, danke für den Tip!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. September 2012)

Wenn du 10 Minuten auf Deinen geplanten Radius drauf legst, kannst Du in Forbach starten und dann eine Tour fahren, die "Forbach 8" heißt. ca. 1400 hm und zwei geile Abfahrten. Einmal die von mir genannte, und dann auf der anderen Talseite vom Latschigkieferfelsen runter.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Oktober 2012)

Und wie war es?

Hat es euch gefallen?


ciao heiko


----------



## trailerjo (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,

diesmal war es echt super. Das Wetter war zumindest größtenteils auch sehr gut, und die Touren hatten diesmal, vor allem dank Eurer Hilfe einen deutlich höheren Singletrailanteil. Hatten auch das Glück, bei einer Tour oberhalb Oberkirch noch einen Local zu treffen, der uns auf ein paar Spezialitäten hingewiesen hat 
Also nochmal DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

